# DIY: Coil Gun



## pramudit (Jan 18, 2012)

this is a project made by me and my friend, hope you all will like it....
We made it in october....
all details in this link.... 

Home made simple Coil Gun part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2012)

Dekhiye kitna aasan hai yeh !


----------



## pramudit (Jan 19, 2012)

Plz give your reviews and give suggestions on how to improve it... 

More than 100 views but no reviews or suggestions...


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2012)

make a casing like real gun like this
*guides.gamepressure.com/stalker/gfx/word/694957609.jpg


----------



## pramudit (Jan 19, 2012)

Beyond our reach now...
We will need machines and we will get 'em in college only...
I am currently in class 12...

And actually me and my friend have thought to mount it on hand with its power source in bagpack...
He is a big fan of iron man...


----------



## Nipun (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice. But sound was weird. 

The best line was last


----------



## pramudit (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanx...
Will be upgrading it in the starting of may and this time will take care while making video....


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks cool to me


----------

